# Χρήση του "ως"



## unique (Apr 6, 2011)

πόσο απαραίτητη είναι η παρουσία του "ως" σε προτάσεις όπως:
"Στην προσπάθειά του να εμφανίσει τον Μωυσή ως ανώτερο του Ορφέα"
"Ο μεγάλος αυτός Άραβας θεωρείται ως ο πρώτος που έσπασε την παράδοση των στοχαστών των σούφι".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2011)

Ναι, ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση (εγώ οκ, συνήθως, τα σφάζω στο γόνατο :)).


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2011)

Κι εγώ δεν βάζω "ως" σε κανένα από τα δύο και μάλιστα το "θεωρώ ως-σαν", "χαρακτηρίζω ως-σαν" το θεωρούσα (όχι _ως_) σοβαρό λάθος.
Ωστόσο, τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να βάζω νερό στο κρασί μου και σκέφτομαι μήπως πάψω να το διορθώνω πάντοτε. 

Θέλω να πω, υπάρχουν φράσεις όπου το θεωρώ φαίνεται να θέλει το "ως-σαν".

Π.χ. _Θεωρώ τη δημοκρατία μια από τις καλύτερες μορφές πολιτεύματος_ (φτιαχτό, για να δείξω τι εννοώ). Ακόμα και το πιο σύντομο: _Θεωρώ τη δημοκρατία το καλύτερο πολίτευμα_, μου φαίνεται κάπως λειψό, σαν να θέλει κάτι για συμπλήρωση. Με αλλαγή της σειράς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα: Καλύτερο πολίτευμα θεωρώ τη δημοκρατία.

Και σε πραγματικές φράσεις: Θεωρώ τη μουσική σαν την κορυφαία των τεχνών (Λαπαθιώτης). Χωρίς το "σαν" βρίσκω πως η φράση κουτσαίνει λιγάκι. Τι λέτε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

Σχετικά νήματα:
σαν / ως : Συχνότητα χρήσης
Στο Σωτήρα ωσανά, ψέλνουν ως... σαν... ααα
ελέγχεται ανακριβής ή ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής;
Στον αστερισμό του "ως"
"συνεπεία" ή "ως συνέπεια"
παραίτηση + ως;


----------



## Themis (Apr 6, 2011)

Συμφωνώ πως η απάντηση στο αρχικό ερώτημα είναι ότι όχι, το ως δεν είναι απαραίτητο εκεί. Για τη χρήση του σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχουν γίνει συζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να συνοψίσουμε ότι τη βοηθάει πολύ η απομάκρυνση του κατηγορουμένου και η ανάγκη να ξεχωρίσει από το άμεσο αντικείμενο (ή μερικές φορές το υποκείμενο). Μέσα στη φράση δηλαδή λειτουργεί όπως η ετικέτα στην html ή το προληπτικό ερωτηματικό των Ισπανών.

Έδιτ: Άλλος λέει "έχουμε συζητήσει" και άλλος παραθέτει τα νήματα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

Themis said:


> [...] Έδιτ: Άλλος λέει "έχουμε συζητήσει" και άλλος παραθέτει τα νήματα...



Aδυναμία ουσιαστικής συμβολής στο νήμα + παρουσία πιο αρμόδιων => συμπλήρωση με όποιο λιθαράκι μπορεί ο καθείς.
Κι επειδή η εξήγηση δεν είναι μόνο μία: autism + ντεμέκ haughtism ίνα εξαχθεί το σφαλερό συμπέρασμα: ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον δαεμανικώς αναζητούντα *.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

unique said:


> πόσο απαραίτητη είναι η παρουσία του "ως" σε προτάσεις όπως:
> "Στην προσπάθειά του να εμφανίσει τον Μωυσή ως ανώτερο του Ορφέα"
> "Ο μεγάλος αυτός Άραβας θεωρείται ως ο πρώτος που έσπασε την παράδοση των στοχαστών των σούφι".


 
Με όση χαρά θα αφαιρούσα το _ως_ από τη δεύτερη πρόταση, με άλλη τόση θα το πρόσθετα στην πρώτη αν ήταν «Στην προσπάθειά του να εμφανίσει τον Μωυσή ανώτερο του Ορφέα». Το _εμφανίζω_ το θέλει το _ως_ του.

Προσθήκη: Και το μεσοπαθητικό. Φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα. Από το ΛΚΝ: _Eμφανίστηκε ως σωτήρας του έθνους. [...] Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που θα εμφανιζόταν στο θέατρο ως πρωταγωνιστής._

Προσθήκη 2: Τα παραδείγματα στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι ακόμα πιο πειστικά: _ο ξένος Τύπος τον εμφανίζει ως αιμοσταγή τύραννο | προσπάθησαν να εμφανίσουν το περιστατικό ως μεμονωμένο και ανάξιο λόγου._


----------



## unique (Apr 6, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με όση χαρά θα αφαιρούσα το _ως_ από τη δεύτερη πρόταση, με άλλη τόση θα το πρόσθετα στην πρώτη αν ήταν «Στην προσπάθειά του να εμφανίσει τον Μωυσή ανώτερο του Ορφέα». Το _εμφανίζω_ το θέλει το _ως_ του.


Το _εμφανίζω_ ή η σύγκριση σε κάνει να αποζητάς το ως; Πόσο (δεν) σε ενοχλεί το «Στην προσπάθειά του να θεωρήσει τον Μωυσή ανώτερο του Ορφέα»; Και στο «Στην περίπτωση αυτή, θεωρείται ο Μωυσής ανώτερος του Ορφέα»;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Να δώσω μια χοντρική απάντηση, γιατί η λεπτομερής θέλει δουλειά. Μου αρέσει να είναι σαφής η οριοθέτηση, να χωρίζει εύκολα το αντικείμενο από το κατηγορούμενο. Στο παθητικό _θεωρείται_ (_...θεωρείται ο πρώτος που..._) δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα. Ούτε αν το αντικείμενο είναι αντωνυμία (..._τον θεωρώ έναν από_...). Αρχίζουν να δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρει και ο sarant. Από την άλλη, εύκολα θα ξεπεράσουμε τα «Θεωρώ τη δημοκρατία το καλύτερο πολίτευμα« ή «Θεωρώ τον Μωυσή ανώτερο του Ορφέα». Έχουμε αυτή την εξοικείωση με το _θεωρώ_. Δεν την έχουμε με το _εμφανίζω_. Επομένως, στην ερώτησή σου η απάντησή μου θα έπρεπε να είναι ότι μάλλον φταίει το _εμφανίζω_. Με κάνει να νιώθω την ανάγκη πολύ πιο συχνά από το _θεωρώ_ (γιατί και με το _θεωρώ_ τη νιώθω, αλλά λιγότερο συχνά).


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2011)

Συγνώμη, αλλά επειδή δεν αναφέρθηκες ρητά στη φράση όπου εγώ κατεξοχήν δικαιολογώ το "θεωρώ ως/σαν", να την επαναλάβω:

Θεωρώ τη μουσική ως-σαν την κορυφαία από τις τέχνες.

Σου στέκεται καλά το:
Θεωρώ τη μουσική την κορυφαία από τις τέχνες. ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Έβαλα το άλλο παράδειγμά σου, με το πολίτευμα — δεν διαφέρει. Έγραψα «αρχίζουν να δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα», αλλά το ξεπερνάμε, λόγω εξοικείωσης με αυτή τη σύνταξη. Όταν έχουμε διαβάσει ολόκληρη την πρόταση ως το τέλος, έχουμε κάνει το μοίρασμα, καταλαβαίνουμε τα δύο σκέλη. Πάει κι έρχεται. Με το _εμφανίζω_ δεν μασιέται καθόλου: _Εμφανίζω τη μουσική (την) κορυφαία από τις τέχνες_; Α πα πα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με το _εμφανίζω_ δεν μασιέται καθόλου: _Εμφανίζω τη μουσική (την) κορυφαία από τις τέχνες_; Α πα πα.


 Υπάρχει όμως και λιγότερο δύσπεπτο *άνωσο εμφανίζω: Τον Χ η ταινία αυτή τον εμφανίζει αδίστακτο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Είναι το κόλπο «πάμε το ένα σκέλος στη μια μεριά, το άλλο στην άλλη». Βέβαια, όταν μεταφράζουμε από τα αγγλικά, πρέπει να ξέρουμε τα κόλπα για να το κάνουμε το άλμα, γιατί η αγγλική σύνταξη δεν επιτρέπει τέτοιο σπάσιμο. Εκεί θα έχεις το αντικείμενό σου ολόκληρο, το _as_ σου, το κατηγορούμενό σου, όλα εφ' ενός πειθαρχημένου ζυγού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2011)

Κι αφού είπα ότι το βιβλίο παρουσιάζει λεξιλογικά ενδιαφέροντα, να και μία υπερβολική (έως υπερβολικά υπερβολική) κτγμ χρήση του ως από το βιβλίο: _Ο Βενιζέλος χρησιμοποιούσε το ποδόσφαιρο *ως* μπετούγια να ανοίγει τις γειτονικές πόρτες στα Βαλκάνια._ Εδώ, και το σαν ταιριάζει μια χαρά, και το ως δίπλα στην μπετούγια δεν μοιάζει κάπ...ως; {Και δεν θα προτιμούσατε ένα «για να ανοίγει»;}


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Θα μπορούσα να δω και _για_ μετά από το _χρησιμοποιώ_. Ενώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα πολλές φορές αν λείπει το _για_ από το _για να_. Δηλαδή, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε η πρόταση διατυπωμένη ως εξής (και με το κόμμα): _Ο Βενιζέλος χρησιμοποιούσε το ποδόσφαιρο για μπετούγια, να ανοίγει τις γειτονικές πόρτες στα Βαλκάνια._ Αλλά προτιμώ τη δική σου εκδοχή: _σαν μπετούγια, για να ανοίγει..._


----------

